# New for Georgia 2013



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Georgia, Georgia,
The whole job through
Just that old green song
Keeps Georgia on my behind*


.....



~CS~


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

The way I read is pretty much how it as been.
Use the most updated book, but make sure you use the GA amendments to that book.

Ga very rarely adopts a code book without making some changes.


----------



## Matt Hermanson (Jul 18, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Got a code alert for those in Ga that may be interested.
> 
> http://www.nema.org/Technical/Code-Alerts/Pages/20,-December,-Georgia.aspx


Nice.

In 2013, the backwoods of Georgia is adopting the 2006 IRC. Never mind that the 2009 and 2012 have been out for some time. Granted it may be an issue with the residential sprinkler requirements that have been added to the IRC. Granted also that my direct exposure to Georgia is driving through Missouri, Arkansas, Mississippi, and Alabama to get to Ft Benning for my son's BT graduation. So maybe that is not a good reference.

But from an electrician's perspective, you'll see that all electrical requirements are removed from the IRC and substituted with the Georgia State Electrical Code. It further states that the GSEC is really the last version adopted by Georgia plus any amendments.

This is very typical. All of the laws and regulations will point to the state's electrical code so those laws and regulations do not have to be changed every time that state changes its electrical code by passing some amendment or adopting a newer version of the NEC. Then in the state's electrical code they deal with what version of the NEC and amending what they don't like.

For example, Iowa does not like the GFCI requirement for garage door openers and sump pumps. The only problem is the amendment's wording was done so poorly that a stack of boxes in front of a receptacle would negate the GFCI requirement for a receptacle in a garage. Though the Board Executive Secretary said he was not going to interpret the amendment that way and that I should not count on getting away with that idea.


----------

